# Kinda new from Michigan



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT Duran and I did listen to your show a lil on Saturday on 1330 AM. Good shooting and keep up the chatter on the radio too. Very informative!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Duran. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT Duran 
Glad to have you on the radio here in Grand Rapids on 107.3 fm


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone, this has been great so far!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:angel: Welcome !


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

